# Hiawatha serial number



## buddy9088 (May 18, 2010)

Hi  new guy here ...
Looking for a year on a bike i am working on.....
Its a Hiawatha  s/n G81125...
Long tank..
I have 5 skip tooth bikes... Gest started this hobby about a year ago.....
Very nice site....I posted a few shelbys in the gallery..
Any help would be Great............with the S/N...........


----------



## RMS37 (May 18, 2010)

Your Hiawatha may be Cleveland Welding sourced but a picture is needed to be sure as many manufacturers used similar serial numbers on their bikes. Also check to see if you have posted the complete serial number. CWC bikes often have a suffix that follows the main serial number and is important for dating the bike.  It looks like the boy's red Shelby in the gallery has been fitted incorrectly with a postwar Monark tank


----------



## dopehead (May 18, 2010)

ok then lets say we can find the whole serial number 6 numbers 1 letter 1 dash  is there a website that lists that info or is it in a book somewhere, ive got two id like to date


----------



## buddy9088 (May 19, 2010)

Ya  over to the right it looks like a C .. with a W  in the center..
The bike is at paint and power shop right now so i cant get any pics for a few weeks.
And yes the red shelby has the wrong tank.. not even sure if the traviler had a tank. But i love tank bikes..
thanks john.....


----------



## kidpicker (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a female bike with a Hiawatha badge the serial # on it is G13637 C. Any idea what year it might be? I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 9, 2012)

post a pic of both if you get a chance.... love to see them!
Thanks


----------



## reginald (Sep 11, 2012)

*Hiawatha #'s*



oskisan said:


> post a pic of both if you get a chance.... love to see them!
> Thanks




A word of caution....I downloaded what was listed as hiawatha #'s off the net three years ago, and it was a trojan horse/worm. It shut me down.   Immediatedly got messages wanting to sell me the antivirus.  Be careful on that search, or keep your search on this site.


----------

